# Schutzhund... what I need



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Cullen is 4 months old and finally found a club I absolutely love, and started this week ( mainly drive/play, tracking, and homework lol) ... looking to advice on the best prices to pick up things needed....

Agitation collars
WIDE buckle collars ( they don't want us putting chokers on the pups, but the normal nylons are too thin... so need wide buckles that are small enough for a pup)
Tugs, pillows
Long leads ( have a 15, got advice to check tack stores, any other suggestions great)
Dumbells
anything else I will need before too long. They let me use any of their things that I don't have without a problem, but would like my own! They use Elitek9.com just curious if anyone else knows better prices? Worth a shot right?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use an agitation harness from Bridgeport equipment for the young pups, til they are ready for an agitation collar, easier on the neck and the barking is stronger. EliteK9 carries a nice nylon agitation collar for $20, I like it better than leather, and it is strong. Good buckle with 2 clasps.
I like the tugs from Hallmarkk9(french linen synthetic)
All of these sites have reasonably priced stuff, ask your club if they place orders regularly, discount applies sometimes to bulk club orders.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, the club told me if I want to order from Elite, to inform them, because better deal when you split shipping and such!!!!!!

you are full of help lol.. I didn't even know you did schutzhund and such... thanks!!!! I


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I get my Schutzhund stuff from Schweikert Schutzhund equipment, dog equipment, dog harness - dogsportgear.com 

High quality, hand-crafted stuff at a reasonable price (they manufacture a lot of their own stuff). Excellent, personalized customer service. If you have any questions, phone or email, they will help you out.

For now, I wouldn't worry about a dumbell - that comes later. What you will want to start working on, is dowel work, to teach Cullen to hold something in his mouth calmly and securely, without chewing or mouthing. But even that can wait. Members of your club can show you how to go about it. 

Here is an example of dowel work: puppy is holding the dowel calmly, but firmly enough that I can't pull the dowel out of his mouth. 









You may also want to get a ball on a string or two.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

The ball on the string... that is one of the things they order from Elite that they love... can't find them locally.. only those genaric tug ropes with the knots and some huge ball attached...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

These are the things I use on a daily basis:

prong collar (Herm Sprenger)
training tab (mine is actually the string that got tugged out of a Gappay ball and I tied a snap on the end, it's the perfect length for me)
tracking flags (get surveying flags for cheap from TSC or home improvement stores)
Muck boots for tracking (I strongly recommend GOOD boots!!)
line for tracking (right now I use a 15' but will eventually need the official length)
ASAT line that I use for obedience (a drag/check line) and protection
good quality leather buckle collar that is his regular collar and also used for agitation
Fursaver collar
two-handled tug (I have a French linen and hard rolled suede)
balls-on-string (I use Gappay but I'm sure the EliteK9 ones would be dog-approved, that is what the rest of my club uses)

My dog retrieves but I do not have my own dumbells. Our club has an official set and I have a small one I borrowed and also a dowel with a string that I borrowed. I originally trained the hold and bring behaviors with a piece of PVC (leg of my agility jump).

I think the wide buckle collar and agitation collar on your list can be the same thing. EliteK9 sells a 2" nylon that is cheaper than leather but is strong enough for protection work.

I would not get bite pillows, I'd just leave that to the club and helpers and do that type of work with the club. As long as you have whatever ball or tug your dog likes I don't think there's need for much else.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

don't go too small with the ball, dangerous if he gets it stuck, go medium and then large when he is 9 mos or so. Leerburg has some stuff, too, but a bit pricier.
I've not yet taught the dumbell and want to do it right with help, so I don't have to fix anything later. A pvc pipe wrapped in vetwrap is how our club teaches the young dogs to hold, then progress to the dumbbell when they are not chewing and holding calmly.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I have ordered everything from Schutzhund Equipment | Gappay | Frabo | Tri-Tronics | CPN K9 Nutrition They are very fast with shipping and always has it in stock. 

I would get a wide collar
A tug with two handles
A couple large balls with the strings
and a harness if you are ready for protection with you pup. 

I made my tracking lead from climbing line from REI, you can make it any length you need. 15ft should be good to start with.BlueWater 9/16" Climb-Spec Tubular Webbing at REI.com


----------

